# Center Point Scopes



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Just wondering Has anyone else owned a Center Point Scope? This year I aquired 2 and So Far I am Impressed with them.*_

_*The First one I got came on my Air Rifle, I set it and so far it has done an excellent Job*_

_*The Second One I bought for my Primitive Weapon .444 Handi Rifle The Scope is a *_
_*4-16 Variable 40 MM Lighted reticle, it comes with Flip up dust covers and mounts for less than a hundred Bucks*_

_*They are Magnum Rifle Recommended also. *_

_*Until I owned one by default I had never even heard of them.*_

_*So Far I Like them both!*_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have two Richard. One I put on my deer hunting 12 gauge and the other is on a 22lr. Both have worked nicely and are surprisingly clear out to 100 yards with zero problems. In fact my nephew dropped the shotgun twice by accident and it stayed on zero both times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's good to know Richard. They are really reasonably priced.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I think maybe someone Screwed up when I bought the Scope I got for my .444 Because it is the Lighted reticle/Mil dot Scope and I paid less than 80 dollars for it!! I googled it and that scope is supposed to be about 40 dollars or so more. Oh Well Just a blessing I guess!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got the 4-16 illum. MilDot on my AR....Never had any problems...A great buy at WalMart for less than $65....killed alot of critters w/ that scope


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

They work for me


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I've got the 4-16 illum. MilDot on my AR....Never had any problems...A great buy at WalMart for less than $65....killed alot of critters w/ that scope


I have the same scope.. It's been on my deer gun, a Savage .243... Think I will put the same on my AR.. Just. Need to get a cantilever mount for it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier Dogcatcher (Feb 6, 2012)

I love mine on a 204 handi rifle . it does its job if I do mine


----------

